# I have looked everywhere for a weber genesis II 310 propane



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have been retired to newfoundland for a short time
I have always had a weber barbecue,i can not find a 310 near St John`s all sold out

Is there a similar quality and size from another manufacture


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Home depot and Lowes both carry them here in Toronto. Even if they are sold out in NL, they ought to be able to order one in for you.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Home depot and Lowes both carry them here in Toronto. Even if they are sold out in NL, they ought to be able to order one in for you.


I will try that


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Have been barbequing for 50 years and in my opinion there is nothing better than a Weber. Bought mine about 4 years ago for 200.00 (used). It had been storage for 4 years and had only been used a few times. Was purchased by an older couple who moved and ha it an other stuff stored and their children just wanted to get rid of everything. Keep looking and I wouldn't settle for anything else.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Check carefully. Webber hasn't been the same for years. Made in China now for some time. I have a 5.5 yr old Webber and it's not the same quality as they used to be. I wouldn't spend the big money if I had it to over again.

G/L


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

I am on a couple American financial forums and they treat BBQ as a religion.

They all seem to swear by those "big green eggs"

http://biggreenegg.ca/


to rich for my blood though.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

OP asked for propane though.. if I understand Americans they don't consider that BBQ.. rather it's a gas grill

I have the original charcoal weber but I've looked at big green eggs in a local store and it's in another league


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

We purchased our propane Weber from Lowes in Calgary two years ago. The model that we chose had to be ordered but it arrived within a few days.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

My Weber Genesis is 9 years old (albeit NG not propane) and has been steadily used winter and summer over those years. Even heat, grills don't flare like many. No new parts needed yet


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

m3s said:


> OP asked for propane though.. if I understand Americans they don't consider that BBQ.. rather it's a gas grill...


It's just semantics. They use "gas grill" to refer to barbecues fired with either LPG (Liquified Petroleum Gas) or Natural Gas. LPG is a mixture of gases, typically propane, propylene, butanes, and butylenes. In Canada, most LPG is 95-98% propane, because the other constituents won't vaporize at our winter outdoor temperatures. (In some of the further north locations they actually have to heat the propane tanks.) So the industry in Canada (and most of our regulations/standards) refer to it as "Propane". The further south you go in the US, the higher the content of butane and other constituents. In Mexico I hear the butane content can be as high as as 40-60%. The average consumer does not know what the acronym LPG means, and "propane" would be too inaccurate, so they commonly call it "gas".


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Spirit is Weber's lower priced series of gas grills. Genesis is their mid-range and Summit is luxury.

Among Genesis grills with similar model numbers there can be design and quality differences. Some have stainless steel grates and flame deflectors, where others have cast iron grates and porcelain coated steel flame deflectors. In recent years the Genesis models sold at big box stores would have cheaper parts than those sold at specialty retailers, particularly cast iron vs. stainless steel grates. 

Bottom line is look carefully at the design and specs when comparing models and prices. 

I have heard good things from Napoleon owners. Some of their product is made in Canada. You can see their factory in Barrie from hwy 400.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

It really does pay to buy a good product. We have had our Broil King for 20 plus years. I kept the original parts listing. Have only replace the burners once and the shelf that holds the briquettes once. 

If you know the exact model that you want why not try amazon or the on line stores like Home Depot, Lowes, Hudson's Bay etc. We are buying so much on the web these days because of price and convenience. Just ordered a king size bed on the web and we are looking at more furniture and some rugs. Saves running around, it gets delivered to you home, and you can shop and compare prices much easier, much faster.


----------

